
Ask HN: Indie hackers with low budgets, how do you get users to your apps? - NourEddineX
I like the idea of creating apps.
But I have no idea how to start getting users to an app when I have no extra savings to market to my app.
======
Nextgrid
Don't make an app for the sake of making an app. Make an app to solve a
problem. Chances are, other people will also have this problem, and word of
mouth will do the rest. You can start with a post on Product Hunt or a Show
HN.

